# [Q] How to root lenovo A6000(Similar to Lemon K3)



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shinkumara (Jan 31, 2015)

since this device new, we dont know if old root tool will work. but u can try apps such as framaroot or keyrootmaster.

FYI lenovo source code isnt complete, we hard to build from that source


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shinkumara said:


> since this device new, we dont know if old root tool will work. but u can try apps such as framaroot or keyrootmaster.
> 
> FYI lenovo source code isnt complete, we hard to build from that source

Click to collapse



I have tried both Frameroot aswell as rootmaster ,but with no success


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyways i got it 
Here's how to root it
The below is the youtube link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jn8uwnaoZo


----------



## indy1811 (Feb 4, 2015)

Did you face any problems while rooting it? How about after rooting it? Any issues? Wifi, Bluetooth etc doesn't work?


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 4, 2015)

indy1811 said:


> Did you face any problems while rooting it? How about after rooting it? Any issues? Wifi, Bluetooth etc doesn't work?

Click to collapse



Every thing's working good
The link is below ,just go to youtube.com and type the below link after that
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jn8uwnaoZo


----------



## indy1811 (Feb 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Every thing's working good
> The link is below ,just go to youtube.com and type the below link after that
> watch?v=4jn8uwnaoZo

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I successfully rooted my phone. 

Why do you need to run commands to extract the recovery file etc? Doesn't backing up using CWM do the same thing? Can't you just copy the files from the backup folder to your PC?


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 5, 2015)

indy1811 said:


> Thanks man. I successfully rooted my phone.
> 
> Why do you need to run commands to extract the recovery file etc? Doesn't backing up using CWM do the same thing? Can't you just copy the files from the backup folder to your PC?

Click to collapse



I thought that backing up from cwm will backup cwm recovery and not the stock recovery
and one more thing can you send me the stock recovery file as i forgot to backup that file


----------



## indy1811 (Feb 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> I thought that backing up from cwm will backup cwm recovery and not the stock recovery
> and one more thing can you send me the stock recovery file as i forgot to backup that file

Click to collapse



How do i check what i backed up was the stock recovery or the one that you uploaded?


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 5, 2015)

indy1811 said:


> How do i check what i backed up was the stock recovery or the one that you uploaded?

Click to collapse



Go to clockworkmod/Backup/Backup folder  in here you will find an recovery.img file just paste it to desktop and connect your phone to pc and type the following in cmd


cd desktop

adb devices
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices
to boot recovery temporarily type
fastboot boot recovery.img

if you see your stock recovery in your phone then you have backed up your stock recovery and if it's cwm recovery then you have backed up that recovery


----------



## indy1811 (Feb 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Go to clockworkmod/Backup/Backup folder  in here you will find an recovery.img file just paste it to desktop and connect your phone to pc and type the following in cmd
> 
> 
> cd desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



Will go back home and check.


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 6, 2015)

Where i can get the cwm recovery for this phone?


----------



## indy1811 (Feb 6, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> I thought that backing up from cwm will backup cwm recovery and not the stock recovery
> and one more thing can you send me the stock recovery file as i forgot to backup that file

Click to collapse



Link to stock recovery:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/5ya7mkdme24qztp/recovery.img


----------



## kramkumar (Feb 8, 2015)

Any Custom rom available ?


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 10, 2015)

indy1811 said:


> Link to stock recovery:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/5ya7mkdme24qztp/recovery.img

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 10, 2015)

kramkumar said:


> Any Custom rom available ?

Click to collapse



MIUI 6
MIUI 5
CM 11
roms are available for lemon k3 ,which will also work on a6000 and i have tested that thing

search in baidu for lemon k3 roms


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 11, 2015)

wow great, can u provide the link for that rom please?


----------



## pankajkohar (Feb 11, 2015)

Can you Provide link to ROMs

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 12, 2015)

Shinkumara said:


> wow great, can u provide the link for that rom please?

Click to collapse



http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1

http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html

http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/

cm11 rom http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t540534/
miui 6 rom http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t544431/

In nickname login
User: pano
Pass: panorama


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 12, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> Can you Provide link to ROMs
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1

http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html

http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/

cm11 rom http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t540534/
miui 6 rom http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t544431/

In nickname login
User: pano
Pass: panorama


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## madhoosudhanan (Feb 13, 2015)

*Rooting*



fawazahmed0 said:


> http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1
> 
> http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





..............................................................


Hi 

i have A6000 - which exploit works in Frama root 

please reply


----------



## pankajkohar (Feb 13, 2015)

What abt Language, play store & 4G functionality? can we use it in english?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 13, 2015)

madhoosudhanan said:


> ..............................................................
> 
> 
> Hi
> ...

Click to collapse



None of them works ,if you wanna root then go to the link given below

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jn8uwnaoZo


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 13, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> What abt Language, play store & 4G functionality? can we use it in english?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can select language from settings and you can flash gapps for play store and other google stuff


----------



## pankajkohar (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks very much
will try it.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Cannot compile kernel*

Hello guys
I was trying to compile kernel for a6000,i got the source code from here:
http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/phones/a-series/a6000/downloads/DS102033

I observed that there is no kernel folder inside the source code,and that's why i am always getting error while compiling

Is there anyone who can help me in compiling the kernel for a6000


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 17, 2015)

*Stuck at lenovo logo*



fawazahmed0 said:


> http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1
> 
> http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed your instructions and CWM installed and recovery get extracted succesfully.But after installing cm11 I completely lost recovery,It stuck at lenovo logo and not going to recovery.Can you help me to get pass to recovery


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 17, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> I followed your instructions and CWM installed and recovery get extracted succesfully.But after installing cm11 I completely lost recovery,It stuck at lenovo logo and not going to recovery.Can you help me to get pass to recovery

Click to collapse



First switch off your phone,then press volume up+volume down+Power Key altogether and when you see the screen ,then leave the butttons ,
if you are in recovery mode then try restore ,(if incase you made nandroid backup)
If you don't have nandroid backup then wipe all data,cache partitions and dalvik cache and then try to reboot


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 17, 2015)

in lenovo a6000 source code there is no kraft config, u need ekstrak manually from stok boot.img.

And compiling kitkat kernel diff from jellybean kernel, u need make selinux config and common msm8916 config, and then lz4 patch to compress kernel


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 17, 2015)

Shinkumara said:


> in lenovo a6000 source code there is no kraft config, u need ekstrak manually from stok boot.img.
> 
> And compiling kitkat kernel diff from jellybean kernel, u need make selinux config and common msm8916 config, and then lz4 patch to compress kernel

Click to collapse



I Unpacked my boot.img,I don't know what i have to do further as i am doing it for the first time
Can you refer me any tutorial or something that will help me in this process


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 17, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> First switch off your phone,then press volume up+volume down+Power Key altogether and when you see the screen ,then leave the butttons ,
> if you are in recovery mode then try restore ,(if incase you made nandroid backup)
> If you don't have nandroid backup then wipe all data,cache partitions and dalvik cache and then try to reboot

Click to collapse



thankyou ..helped a lot.A like to you..And can you list some other full features vibe ui rom.thankyou


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, can someone provide the stock kernel (boot.img) of lenovo a6000 please?

so
I can help to ekstrak the config, and then i can write guide to compile it

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

Oh 1 more, because i dont have this device yet , i need build.prop from a6000 too. So i can provide tutorial to compile this kernel.

i need stok boot.img and build.prop


----------



## pankajkohar (Feb 18, 2015)

Anybody has link to Proper english Tutorial to Root, recovery & custom rom installation to this device?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 18, 2015)

*No service*



fawazahmed0 said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



I flashed this rom http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t545960/ and flasing is succesful and the phone is fully functional except network.It showing no network also in other roms, and currently am not getting signals from any rom including the stock lenovo a6000 rom that I backuped.
And the booting screen turned in to white instead of black.
The image is below


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 18, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> I flashed this rom http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t545960/ and flasing is succesful and the phone is fully functional except network.It showing no network also in other roms, and currently am not getting signals from any rom including the stock lenovo a6000 rom that I backuped.
> And the booting screen turned in to white instead of black.
> The image is below

Click to collapse



Just enable the sim from settings


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shinkumara said:


> Hi, can someone provide the stock kernel (boot.img) of lenovo a6000 please?
> 
> so
> I can help to ekstrak the config, and then i can write guide to compile it
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the link for boot.img and build.prop

http://www.mediafire.com/download/pl79k7j9nrm2f82/Boot_and_build.prop.rar


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 18, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Just enable the sim from settings

Click to collapse



Yes i enabled its showing network as vodafone and also no service.If i search for any available network it shows no network available


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 18, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Here is the link for boot.img and build.prop
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/pl79k7j9nrm2f82/Boot_and_build.prop.rar

Click to collapse



Ok thank you, i wil check and give info ASAP


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok, i got the device config, but when i try to compile, got errror that there is no kernel folder like u said on kernel source. So it is impossible to compile until lenovo complete the kernel source, but i will try to use kernel from kernel.org hope me luck


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 18, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> Yes i enabled its showing network as vodafone and also no service.If i search for any available network it shows no network available

Click to collapse



Ok don't worry ,inshallah this will work
Do this

extract the files to Desktop
connect phone to pc
open cmd and type the following

cd desktop

adb devices
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices


fastboot flash radio modem.img

fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.bin

fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.bin

and then long press power button to reboot the phone 

Link to the files
https://www.mediafire.com/?q437tad9t740om4


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 18, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Ok don't worry ,inshallah this will work
> Do this
> 
> extract the files to Desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks,I tried but its not a success,the result is like previous.
Flashed three files you provided.Now its not even showing network like vodafone.
After flashed its showing No sim card on both slots

And in flashing modem its saying

OKAY [   0.063s]
booting...
FAILED <remote:dtb not found>

error occured in flasing all thethree files .


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 18, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> Thanks,I tried but its not a success,the result is like previous.
> Flashed three files you provided.Now its not even showing network like vodafone.
> After flashed its showing No sim card on both slots
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok 
sorry i made a mistake
type this

fastboot flash radio modem.img

First restore your phone using nandroid backup and then flash the three files


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shinkumara said:


> Ok, i got the device config, but when i try to compile, got errror that there is no kernel folder like u said on kernel source. So it is impossible to compile until lenovo complete the kernel source, but i will try to use kernel from kernel.org hope me luck

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 19, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Ok
> sorry i made a mistake
> type this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes I tried but now it showing 
writing 'radio' ...
FAILED <remote: partition table doesn't exist>
what to do I did everything you suggested.


----------



## prakhar622 (Feb 21, 2015)

*How do i flash a custom rom ?*

I rooted my phone and installed cwm too, downloaded the cwm11 and selected install zip and selected the rom but i get an error.

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

I installed CM11, i was also not getting signals, but after a reboot i got it. There is no playstore in this rom.


----------



## emad_ramlawi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Install Gapps kitkat from CWM website, sadly i cant link it*


```

```



prakhar622 said:


> I rooted my phone and installed cwm too, downloaded the cwm11 and selected install zip and selected the rom but i get an error.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------
> 
> I installed CM11, i was also not getting signals, but after a reboot i got it. There is no playstore in this rom.

Click to collapse



Install Gapps kitkat from CWM website, sadly i cant link it

its step after flashing CM11, you need to flash something called GAPPS, or google apps, just  google "CM11 gapps" i recommend CM 11
"small" it will be more lighter, and have less google stuff, but feel free to get the full, please report back with your status, and if that solved your issue, and how is your phone doing with CM 11, cause my phone is shipping and i will get it soon.

Also reply back to me if you want anything, and no need to redo everything from scratch, you can flash gapps anytime.


----------



## pankajkohar (Feb 21, 2015)

Please sent link of tutorial to root, recovery & install ROM?
Hows your phone working now?
What abt Camera & music
Do you use MIUI6?
Lenovo announce lollipop for Lenovo A6000 so If I install CM11 does we able install lollipop?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prakhar622 (Feb 21, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> Please sent link of tutorial to root, recovery & install ROM?
> Hows your phone working now?
> What abt Camera & music
> Do you use MIUI6?
> ...

Click to collapse



Its okay. Camera good music not tested.
Not much of a difference. I did not try miui 6 yet.

You can go back to stock rom and then get the lollipop update.

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Leaving roms and everything aside the phone lags too much, even in CM11.
One thing i noticed was that in stock Asphalt 8 was nearly unplayable (used to crash) and in CM11 it was butter smooth.
Maybe because i did not have too many apps.
Stock is much better in terms of looks.

I lost the backup i made from CWM but i had in my pc so i pasted it back, but it is not a zip file, so will the backup work ?

I saw a guy who only posted link to stock recovery.img file, can only that file make your phone go back to stock rom ?
Then what is the difference between complete backup made using cwm recovery and only the image file ?


----------



## prakhar622 (Feb 21, 2015)

*MIUI 6*

I just flashed MIUI 6 in my phone.
Looks so very awesome! 
But my phone's internal memory is <400mb out of 8gb ! why so ?


----------



## VeerAmrit (Feb 21, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Go to clockworkmod/Backup/Backup folder  in here you will find an recovery.img file just paste it to desktop and connect your phone to pc and type the following in cmd
> 
> 
> cd desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



This probably worked for me


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 21, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> yes I tried but now it showing
> writing 'radio' ...
> FAILED <remote: partition table doesn't exist>
> what to do I did everything you suggested.

Click to collapse



so is your phone's network working now
Here is my fresh cwm backup
http://www.mediafire.com/download/44gag19z10g38d6/CMW_Backup.rar


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 22, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> so is your phone's network working now
> Here is my fresh cwm backup
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/44gag19z10g38d6/CMW_Backup.rar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## emad_ramlawi (Feb 22, 2015)

*As far as i know, no, backups made from recovery, doesnt capture recovery*



shhhibu said:


> fawazahmed0 said:
> 
> 
> > so is your phone's network working now
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, i have a good news, got missing part of a6000 kernel source, and maybe can be used (with some fix done by me) to compile the kernel. Will update the info soon, tonight i gonna make it.

Wish me luck


----------



## emad_ramlawi (Feb 22, 2015)

*Good Luck*



Shinkumara said:


> Hi, i have a good news, got missing part of a6000 kernel source, and maybe can be used (with some fix done by me) to compile the kernel. Will update the info soon, tonight i gonna make it.
> 
> Wish me luck

Click to collapse



Cool,  2 questions, 1) did you get the missing parts from Lenovo site/support, or you fetched it yourself from 3rd party site, like kernel.org

2) Do you think, any development and advancements, like ROMs, can work easily and without any issues between the 3 versions ? 
A6000 And lenovo K30T + lenovo K30W, i keep checking, and apparently, there are 3 versions:

Lenovo a6000 = International, support for GSM / HSPA / LTE

Lenovo K3(K30-W) = Chinese market, with support for GSM / HSPA / LTE, targeted at russians, not alot of international marketing and exposure

GSM:900/1800MHz
WCMDA:900/2100MHz
FDD-LTE:1800/2100MHz
TDD-LTE:2300-2400/2496-2690MHz

Lenovo K3(K30-T) =Chinese market, with support for GSM / LTE, targeted at local china market

GSM: 900/1800/1900MHz
TD-SCDMA:2010-2025/1880-1920MHz
TD-FDD:2570-2620/1880-1920/2300-2400MHz

 I think theoretically Lenovo K3(K30-W) And A6000 are very close to each other, but do you find any reason, why a ROM will work on a device, and not the other ? 

Thanks


----------



## Shinkumara (Feb 22, 2015)

kernel.org

wont be easy, but worth to try.

a6000 international product will be same whole the world, except chinese k30 version.

but maybe we can compile kernel for k30 too from a6000 source, if we can extract konfig from the k30 stok kernel and the stok k30 build.prop


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 22, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> fawazahmed0 said:
> 
> 
> > so is your phone's network working now
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 22, 2015)

Shinkumara said:


> Hi, i have a good news, got missing part of a6000 kernel source, and maybe can be used (with some fix done by me) to compile the kernel. Will update the info soon, tonight i gonna make it.
> 
> Wish me luck

Click to collapse



That would be really nice


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 22, 2015)

*modem*



fawazahmed0 said:


> shhhibu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think so,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 22, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> fawazahmed0 said:
> 
> 
> > adb devices
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Philz Touch To be Translated*

Hey guys 

I have got Philz Touch Recovery for k3 can anyone translate it ,just unpack using
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494036

Then go to
/ramdisk/sbin and open recovery file and i think this is the file to be translated
and one more thing ,if you cannot view the file and install chinese(simplifed) in your pc and then

change system locale by regional and language settingss->administraative tab,change system locale and then change it to chinese simplified,prc) and apply and ok
open recovery with text editor and the language to be translated should be installed in win 7

now translate the text using google translator and  repack it and done.

Here is the link for Touch Philz Recovery
https://www.mediafire.com/?9l5dbbt2vdaa8u2


----------



## prakhar622 (Feb 23, 2015)

*CWM Recovery Backup*

I have a backup which unroots phone and removes cwm recovery , would that work as stock backup ? Backed up using CWM.


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 23, 2015)

*Stock backup*



prakhar622 said:


> I have a backup which unroots phone and removes cwm recovery , would that work as stock backup ? Backed up using CWM.

Click to collapse




Yes.That would help,Can you share it ?

Appreciate it.


----------



## prakhar622 (Feb 23, 2015)

shhhibu said:


> Yes.That would help,Can you share it ?
> 
> Appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Yeah i am uploading it, the net in my hostel here is way too slow and its a 1gb folder.  is it normal ?:s


----------



## shhhibu (Feb 23, 2015)

*backup*



prakhar622 said:


> Yeah i am uploading it, the net in my hostel here is way too slow and its a 1gb folder.  is it normal ?:s

Click to collapse



Yes its normal ,its about 1.08 gb I think.Better make it a .rar file and upload ,so there will be no data loss.


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Extracted Backup Files*

Hey guys

Here is the link for some files that you may need in the future
(Please note :some files don't have the right file extension,just change it to correct one)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9pei8wa6xv0zvid/Files_Extracted_Backup.rar


----------



## shomil49 (Feb 24, 2015)

*warranty*

i am confused about warranty. 
would rooting lenovo a6000(indian) 
void its warranty or not. 
as many oems started giving warranty of a rooted device too...


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys i got something,which can be used to build rom for lenovo a6000

https://github.com/Mr-zeng/android_device_lenovo_k30t

https://github.com/Silentlys/android_device_lenovo_k30t-cm11.0


----------



## kasliwal_shreyans (Mar 1, 2015)

*its good to see some devlopement for our a6000*

it is good to see some devlopement work pacing up for our lenovo a6000 . 

i want to ask a ques that will we get a seperate forum on XDA for our device? just like other popular phones?
Thanks in advance


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 3, 2015)

cyanogenmod Source Code for Lenovo K3

http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJHnGLX


----------



## Junior Einstein (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey guys to get separate device forum for our phone, please post your request here on official thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## vinay12301 (Mar 15, 2015)

*How to root lenovo a6000*

How to root lenovo a6000 and install CWM recovery. Lenovo A6000 supports high speed 4G internet. You can enjoy online HD games, Videos and music easily. After rooting you can enjoy more HD games , more apps and improved bacup. So here is the full tutorial for how to root lenovo a6000.


----------



## anil_go (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks guys i installed cmw recovery and rooted


----------



## ManthanRB (Mar 21, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1
> 
> http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am going to buy A6000 but i can't stand the Vibe UI and also people are complaining that it eats lots of ram so can you please tell me if CM 11 & MIUI 6 works perfectly in this device without any bug, i am confused because the rom is from another device.

Thanks!


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 21, 2015)

ManthanRB said:


> I am going to buy A6000 but i can't stand the Vibe UI and also people are complaining that it eats lots of ram so can you please tell me if CM 11 & MIUI 6 works perfectly in this device without any bug, i am confused because the rom is from another device.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



yep, that's true it eats lots of ram,overall phone is really good and the bad thing about this phone is that there are no developers for this phone in india.
If you have more money(around 10k) then wait for
Lenovo a7000 or Meizu m1 note


----------



## ManthanRB (Mar 22, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> yep, that's true it eats lots of ram,overall phone is really good and the bad thing about this phone is that there are no developers for this phone in india.
> If you have more money(around 10k) then wait for
> Lenovo a7000 or Meizu m1 note

Click to collapse



Both of them are MediaTek and i never even look at phones with cheap MediaTek processors.
Talking about the RAM usage i have just checked Moto G 2nd Generation has around 750MB usable RAM out of which 615MB is used even in this AOSP Phone right out of the box so it can be just a nice use of RAM when available which decreases when more apps are installed!!

Considering A6000 has 800MB usable RAM which is more than Moto G 2nd Generation, i think A6000 is pretty decent!

Can you please tell me if CM11 & MIUI 6 works without any bug in A6000?


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 22, 2015)

ManthanRB said:


> Both of them are MediaTek and i never even look at phones with cheap MediaTek processors.
> Talking about the RAM usage i have just checked Moto G 2nd Generation has around 750MB usable RAM out of which 615MB is used even in this AOSP Phone right out of the box so it can be just a nice use of RAM when available which decreases when more apps are installed!!
> 
> Considering A6000 has 800MB usable RAM which is more than Moto G 2nd Generation, i think A6000 is pretty decent!
> ...

Click to collapse



well, i have flashed CM11 and MIUI 6 ,just one time  and i did not faced any problem(wifi and everything was working fine)


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 27, 2015)

prakhar622 said:


> Its okay. Camera good music not tested.
> Not much of a difference. I did not try miui 6 yet.
> 
> You can go back to stock rom and then get the lollipop update.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a manufacture diffect
So u give our phone to service center and get it fixed 
That would get back to normal

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

Can you help me ??
I'm a proud owner of lenovo a6000 and now using cm11 of lenovo k30-t but the cm12 of the same lenovo k30-t but it says error this rom is for k30-t not your current ROM is kraft-t 

Plz help 
I think changing the name of phone in build.prop will work

I did not check it though


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 27, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> This is a manufacture diffect
> So u give our phone to service center and get it fixed
> That would get back to normal
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash cwm recovery and then try flashing the rom


----------



## ManthanRB (Mar 27, 2015)

Junior Einstein said:


> Hey guys to get separate device forum for our phone, please post your request here on official thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Click to collapse



+1
I think 1st we should focus on getting a dedicated forum for our beast
Every owner please request a dedicated forum here


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 28, 2015)

I am using cwm

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Guys

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Download lenovo k30-t cm12 from 
http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=209817


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyone online?

---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------

Come here guys for cm12 help after flashing

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3066218

Lenovo a6000 cm12 alpha


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 28, 2015)

Guys


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 29, 2015)

https://github.com/search?q=LENOVO+a6000&type=repositories 
Go here I don't know what they are but I definitely know that some one is working hard for LENOVO a600

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Kernel folder is present I think

Cos I downloaded it today and extracted it 

Saw whole bunch of files in kernel

Plz don't avoid me!!!
No one is talking or replying to me for past 2 days
I feel like I was left alone with a6000 plz help me 

I shared a cm12 of k30 and installed it and found one problem
"Sim is missing" error......!!! Plz help anyone


----------



## rssankar (Mar 31, 2015)

*Increase Ram upto 4gb in lenova a6000(rooted)*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.swapit.expander.de&hl=en\

I tried that app its works in our mobile

https://www.gogi.in/lenovo-a6000-vibe-x2-lollipop.html

lollipop update comes within three months


----------



## rssankar (Mar 31, 2015)

Stock Rom,recovery (rooted)
I played these games works fine
Real racing 2
Deus
Exiles
Ravenswood
ICC pro cricket

All games data moved to sd card so internal memory have lots of space


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 31, 2015)

dude I played
 real racing 3
Deus ex fall
Modern combat 1,2,3,4,5
Nova 3,freedom edition
Asphalt 8
Clash of clans 

And angry birds all seasons and all apks

This phone is awesome
I am not facing any lags or heating up
And 8hrs battry when played continuously

I love this phone


Now using miui 6 v5.3.27


----------



## rssankar (Mar 31, 2015)

What about cm12 rom

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Is Miui 6 works fine without lags,bugs?

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

Battery backup 4-5 hrs hd game play with 50% brightness


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 31, 2015)

Miui and cm11 are wirking with no Lage and no bugs u name it and Miui is a good thing so I recomend u to install miui

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

And as of cm12 the gaming and performans and theme and everything is great 

But I can't make sim work in it

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




Arvind Balaji said:


> Miui and cm11 are wirking with no Lage and no bugs u name it and Miui is a good thing so I recomend u to install miui
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And if anyone is willing to help make sim work in cm12 ill be more than happy to help


----------



## rssankar (Mar 31, 2015)

I like cm12 than miui


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 31, 2015)

Plz help fix Sim detection in cm12

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

And guys will custom kernel affect ota??
Im not sure my kernel is stock as I saw a different kernel name in cm12 ROM in about device and I'm scared someone help plz or help me make Sim detectable in cm12

I'll use that If idon't get update 

Or a nice idea

If someone get lollipop ota plz backup it in cwm and upload plzplzpzlzpzlzpzlzpzlzplzplzplzplzplzpzpzplz


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone tell stock kernel's name mine is showing like in the pic.. Using SetCPU  unrooted PLZ tell that it is stock or not


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 1, 2015)

Need other help my version of stock is in pic but the latest version is s031 I cannot update anyone tell whick version yours is


----------



## rssankar (Apr 1, 2015)

Latest version s032_150327

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

In system update vibe ui screen click menu button to download full package if you face any problem (1gb ) but latest update patch alone 18mb

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

I have rooted mobile and successfully updated the patch s032 but root not works after update it needs to re root again


----------



## rssankar (Apr 1, 2015)

After update latest firmware reroot in flashboot same way what you did before to root initially  but This time, you won't see superuser app icon in launcher and manually install superuser from Google play ,,, problem solved ....we rooted again of latest firmware


----------



## rssankar (Apr 2, 2015)

I saw red color   glow at top sometime at night or low light near Lenovo logo , is it normal?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 2, 2015)

Pic would be nice. Send us a pic of it
I'll check it out

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




rssankar said:


> Latest version s032_150327
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And the advantage is I can now download the full firmware of lenovo from its web


----------



## rssankar (Apr 2, 2015)

It's light sensor used for automatic brightness control


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 2, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Latest version s032_150327
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it happens everytime there is an update. After the update the device gets unrooted. You have to reroot again.


Who all tried CM12 yet? Does it work? I am thinking to give it a try. Please let me know the bugs so that I can ask my developer friend prior to installing it already.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried cm12 

The bugs are 
1. Sim missing error
2. Camera not working 

And that is all

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

Veerarmit 

Bro plz tell your fev friend and fix it

Sim 1 imie number is unchanged but sim 2 imie showing s2 
But both not work

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

And uys I managed to download the second edition
Of cm12 but I cannot fint the link
Plz forgive me
Sec edition fixes the booting

As I said first boot great
Second time no boot so factory reset and boot again

So I'm gonna upload the fixed version but still sim not working


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 3, 2015)

Now uploading cm12 version 2


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 3, 2015)

MediaFire link: cm_k30t-ota-4d3b50812d.zip - http://www.mediafire.com/download/uwtkarijqvxgiai/cm_k30t-ota-4d3b50812d.zip

Download wipe data factory reset 
Wipe dalvic cache

Then install
And help fix sim missing error

This link is version 2


----------



## rssankar (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried ramexpander works very fine choose as 500mb as virtual ram then open app or game which not open before due to ram insufficient


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 3, 2015)

Everyone plz focus on fixing Sim not working error in cm12 plz we need it 

I'll give anything you guys need if u managed to fix it .. Plz
And I'll thank you all lenovo a6000 users plz plz plz plz plz plz plzllz


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 3, 2015)

is there anything wrong in c11 or miui?? if yes what are the bugs?

if there are no bugs can someone tell the advantages of cm11 or miui over vibe?

and for the cm12 sim not working bug, i can try and fix it, can you send me a logcat?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't know how to take logcat. I can help .
Plz tell me how to take a logcat

I'll upload here 

And miui has no bugs

But in cm11 the audio jack useless but everything perfect

I hope that helps


----------



## rssankar (Apr 4, 2015)

I saw red light glow visible (light sensor used for automatic brightness) during dim light or night time .. near Lenovo logo front side ... But when I click automatic brightness button on and off it be normal again ..Any one face like these

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------

Is it normal


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

PLZ help anyone plzplzplzplzplzzplzplzpzlpzlzpzlpzlzplzpzlzplzpzlzpzpzlzplzpzlzplzpzlzplzzplzzplzpzlzpzpzlzpzlozlzpzlzlzlzlzlzpzpzllzplzpzlzpzlzozlzpzzlzppzzpzlpzlzpzplzpzlpzlpzlozlzplzplxpzlpzlzpzllzlpzlpzpzplzpzlzpzpzzzlpzlpzlzpzlzplzpzlpzlzplzpzllzlzzzlzplzpzlpzlzplzplzplzpzplzplzllzpzllzpzlllzplzplzplzplzllzpzooplPlzplzpzlpzlpzlpzpzlpzlplzplzplzlplz

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------

Plzplzplzplzplzplzpzllzlzllzlzlpzlpzlzplzplzpzlpzllzpzlx

---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------

If no one is gonna come forward to help fix Sim missing error I'm gonna suicide
I'll need all the helped for cm12 in one thread that is cm12 alpha

Or here but no one is willing to help and I'm not so much help

And I tried to get logcat but requires toot
When I tried to get logcat from ADB I get some list of errors

And I can't copy it from command prompt

PLZ lz PLZ plz PLZ plz PLZ plz PLZ pplz help

Try cm12 v2 and fix itplzplzplzplzplzplzpz


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> PLZ help anyone plzplzplzplzplzzplzplzpzlpzlzpzlpzlzplzpzlzplzpzlzpzpzlzplzpzlzplzpzlzplzzplzzplzpzlzpzpzlzpzlozlzpzlzlzlzlzlzpzpzllzplzpzlzpzlzozlzpzzlzppzzpzlpzlzpzplzpzlpzlpzlozlzplzplxpzlpzlzpzllzlpzlpzpzplzpzlzpzpzzzlpzlpzlzpzlzplzpzlpzlzplzpzllzlzzzlzplzpzlpzlzplzplzplzpzplzplzllzpzllzpzlllzplzplzplzplzllzpzooplPlzplzpzlpzlpzlpzpzlpzlplzplzplzlplz
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




dude calm the **** down! if it requires root , then root it! 
and please click reply on my comment instead of post reply, that way i get notifications if you replied, otherwise i wont get to know!


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> dude calm the **** down! if it requires root , then root it!
> and please click reply on my comment instead of post reply, that way i get notifications if you replied, otherwise i wont get to know!

Click to collapse



Lolipop cannot be rooted that is the whole problem
I tried SuperSU 
And superuser
And I'm very sorry
I'll calm the **** down I thought no one was wiling to help

I'm soo sorry


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Lolipop cannot be rooted that is the whole problem
> I tried SuperSU
> And superuser
> And I'm very sorry
> ...

Click to collapse



what methods have you tried in rooting?
have you tried baidu root english?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> what methods have you tried in rooting?
> have you tried baidu root english?

Click to collapse



found problem for sim missing in settings,mobile networks. cdma subscription i cant change to ruim/sim if we change that we will get sim working

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------




bipindr123 said:


> what methods have you tried in rooting?
> have you tried baidu root english?

Click to collapse



but unfortunately i cannot change it from nu to ruim.sim plz help then problem solved


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> found problem for sim missing in settings,mobile networks. cdma subscription i cant change to ruim/sim if we change that we will get sim working
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i cant understand what your saying, can you send screen shot?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> i cant understand what your saying, can you send screen shot?

Click to collapse



Herehttp://www.mediafire.com/view/dipdys0841ickd1/Screenshot_2015-04-04-16-15-15.png

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




Arvind Balaji said:


> Herehttp://www.mediafire.com/view/dipdys0841ickd1/Screenshot_2015-04-04-16-15-15.png

Click to collapse



There are two options 
1. RUIM/SIM
2. NV
I CANT SELECT RUIM/SIM
IF WE MANAGED TO CHANGE IT WE WILL GET SIM WORKING

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




bipindr123 said:


> dude calm the **** down! if it requires root , then root it!
> and please click reply on my comment instead of post reply, that way i get notifications if you replied, otherwise i wont get to know!

Click to collapse



plz olz help


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Herehttp://www.mediafire.com/view/dipdys0841ickd1/Screenshot_2015-04-04-16-15-15.png
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



might be a problem with the keneral
do one thing: try rooting the device cause log cat will really help me
try towel root or baidu root
i will get back to you


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> might be a problem with the keneral
> do one thing: try rooting the device cause log cat will really help me
> try towel root or baidu root
> i will get back to you

Click to collapse



OK but plz can you wait sometime??


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> OK but plz can you wait sometime??

Click to collapse



http://downloadsafe.org/file/0Y99C8
try flashing this!


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

It is a survey

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




bipindr123 said:


> http://downloadsafe.org/file/0Y99C8
> try flashing this!

Click to collapse



Tell me what it is I'll try to download from google

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




bipindr123 said:


> http://downloadsafe.org/file/0Y99C8
> try flashing this!

Click to collapse



Tell me what it is I'll try to download from google

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




bipindr123 said:


> http://downloadsafe.org/file/0Y99C8
> try flashing this!

Click to collapse



Tell me your email I'd
We shall talk there
Mine is [email protected]


----------



## rssankar (Apr 4, 2015)

How take logcat http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2368294


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> It is a survey
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



chuck email... gimme ur whatsapp number


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

9840491330


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> i cant understand what your saying, can you send screen shot?

Click to collapse



I found out that cm12 is already rooted 

And I had to enable it in developer options and here is the logcat
http://www.mediafire.com/view/g196cey8r5nxj8b/2015-04-04-20-20-40.txt
Plz gelp


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Ok don't worry ,inshallah this will work
> Do this
> 
> extract the files to Desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



guys i tried this method assuming that it will bring sims working in cm12
but now if i flash stock rom i cant get sim one and sim two 
plz help if my parents find this out im dead


----------



## sritimes (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi friends can anyone plz tell me how to update lenovo a6000 to the new ota after rooting. 




Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> guys i tried this method assuming that it will bring sims working in cm12
> but now if i flash stock rom i cant get sim one and sim two
> plz help if my parents find this out im dead

Click to collapse



Try this,
adb devices
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices
fastboot modem erase
fastboot flash modem modem.img

and reboot and see if everything is working then don't proceed further and if not and proceed futher


fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.bin

fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.bin


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 4, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Try this,
> adb devices
> adb reboot bootloader
> fastboot devices
> ...

Click to collapse



i flashed all three at once the first time
is it ok if i do one by one in second attempt?? plz tell


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> i flashed all three at once the first time
> is it ok if i do one by one in second attempt?? plz tell

Click to collapse



Yeah ,there won't be any problem


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Yeah ,there won't be any problem

Click to collapse



Not working plz help
Flashing ok but it is not fixing


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

Plz anyone tell me

if i take my mobile to service center will they fix it>>>. The modem????? Plz tell i am going to go today or tomorrow plz tell anyone


----------



## Shujath (Apr 5, 2015)

Cool ? !!!

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

mfshujath said:


> Cool  !!!
> 
> Sent from my taoshan using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What does this mean??
Yes or no???
I don't understand what" cool" is in this condition


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 5, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> i flashed all three at once the first time
> is it ok if i do one by one in second attempt?? plz tell

Click to collapse



dude dont flash the stock rom

recovery from the nandroid backup
this will fix it

And about lollipop for our device, lenovo would be launching lollipop update in a few weeks, so we can post the keneral of vibe lollipop to cm 12
that should fix the sim management

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




sritimes said:


> Hi friends can anyone plz tell me how to update lenovo a6000 to the new ota after rooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



even after rooting , it should update


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

*bro already restored backup*



bipindr123 said:


> dude dont flash the stock rom
> 
> recovery from the nandroid backup
> this will fix it
> ...

Click to collapse



Even when I restored my stock backup
I'm not getting any network
I flashed modem.IMG modemst1 and modemst2
Flashing good but not fixing issue and one more thing
Plz tell me step by step how to flash modem.IMG and the other two bins plz plz plz plz help

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




bipindr123 said:


> dude dont flash the stock rom
> 
> recovery from the nandroid backup
> this will fix it
> ...

Click to collapse



and also I'm now in s029 and currently updating firmware to s032 again

Do you think this will fix modem??
Or will the guys in service center fix it??


----------



## sritimes (Apr 5, 2015)

*Please tell me how to do?*



> even after rooting , it should update

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. I tried but it stopped at CWM recovery (by asking you lost root access.. proceed yes or no) I tried both options but not updated. Please tell me how to update OTA.


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Apr 5, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Not working plz help
> Flashing ok but it is not fixing

Click to collapse



please try again
Paste modem.img on desktop and then
type

cd desktop
adb devices
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices
fastboot modem erase
fastboot flash modem modem.img
fastboot reboot


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1
> 
> http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed MIUI, its buttery smooth. Will write a guide for it.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> please try again
> Paste modem.img on desktop and then
> type
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not working

Can you plz tell if I flash the update firmware will it fix?? I did not try again

Waiting for download to complete 
And also which firmware modem is this modem.IMG modemst1 and modemst2? I think it is the problem


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys i updated to s032 even now the sim is not working
Plz help

This happened after i flashed modem so plz tell which version of lenovo a6000 is the modem for

And if not plz tell me if i can fix it if i give it to service center


----------



## arun3399 (Apr 5, 2015)

Please send a link of lenovo website so I can download full working firmware my device is stuck on boot loop please help

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

*S032 lenovo official firmware*



arun3399 said:


> Please send a link of lenovo website so I can download full working firmware my device is stuck on boot loop please help
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


Http://phonedl.ota.lenovomm.com/dls/v6/kraft-a6000_s032_150327_wcdb.zip


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 5, 2015)

plz anyone reply

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

thank me


----------



## arun3399 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for sending me a link 

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 5, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Guys i updated to s032 even now the sim is not working
> Plz help
> 
> This happened after i flashed modem so plz tell which version of lenovo a6000 is the modem for
> ...

Click to collapse



are you sure u did clean system, cache, daliv and then flashed the rom, then again factory reset???
cleaning the system should work

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




sritimes said:


> Thanks for reply. I tried but it stopped at CWM recovery (by asking you lost root access.. proceed yes or no) I tried both options but not updated. Please tell me how to update OTA.

Click to collapse



yes the problem is update wont work with cwm recover thats you u should flash it temporarily, 
the update works with stock recovery


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Apr 5, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> plz anyone reply
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> thank me

Click to collapse



Ask shhhibu ,he was having the same problem like you,he managed to make the sim work

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5020496


----------



## rssankar (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi friends I saw *red light glow visible (light sensor used for automatic brightness) in dim light or night time* some times ... But i find temporary fix when I click automatic brightness button on and off it be normal ...... ..but it works fine when always select as automatic brightness on ..Any one face like these
*Is it normal or can I return product*


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 6, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Ask shhhibu ,he was having the same problem like you,he managed to make the sim work
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5020496

Click to collapse



Guys I don't think wiping system cache and dalvic cache and restoring will work getting Sim working
Because the Sim problem started only after flashing modemst1 and modemst2 bin files

And also I don't wanna fix it myself
I wanna know whether the dudes in service center fix it
And also after I flashed modemst1 and modemst2 in cm12 also made this Sim problem so I think if we check and fix the 2 bin files we will manager to get Sim working in cm12 too
I fixed my mind going to service center
I'm just afraid that they may tell that board is fried just like the service center for karbon did she I handed them my karbonn a99 plz tell if they have modem files to fix it

And also I found a thread ,Samsung service center easily fix (MMI) which is modem as they have that software

Will the lenovo service centers have this facility??
Plz tell
My parents found out that Sim is not working in my phone and tells me not to modify anything after I get it fixed in service center

That is not the problem

If I cannot recover it by restoring my latest backup,I don't know how service center will fix it... Will they have a android diagnose tool and fix it easily?? And also I thought about this whole night amd did not even sleep

Plz anyone tell a positive answer..pzlplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzlzplzplz


----------



## rssankar (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi ,  restore nandroid back up of stock rom using cwm


----------



## rssankar (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 6, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Hi ,  restore nandroid back up of stock rom using cwm

Click to collapse



i already restored plz understand what isaid nandroid backup will not backup our modem
so i ggotta go to service center 
no other choice


----------



## arun3399 (Apr 6, 2015)

Please flash the 032 ROM with stock recovery then see everything is working fine

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 6, 2015)

guys i gave my phone to service center
they said the my imie number became invalid so that is the problem

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/t551265/

go here cm12 lolipop 5.1 for lenovo k30 working for lenovo a6000 
i dont know if it works
plz anyone flash it and tell me if sim is working pzl i will thank ypu guys 
f
FAST


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> guys i gave my phone to service center
> they said the my imie number became invalid so that is the problem
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought you said the imie number was proper when some asked you to check it?


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 6, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Hi friends I saw *red light glow visible (light sensor used for automatic brightness) in dim light or night time* some times ... But i find temporary fix when I click automatic brightness button on and off it be normal ...... ..but it works fine when always select as automatic brightness on ..Any one face like these
> *Is it normal or can I return product*

Click to collapse



nope i dont suffer from any defect like that, try talking to flipkart about it


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 6, 2015)

Arvind you could have tried what arun3399 said. Maybe before going to the service center you could have given one last go. Anyways I would have tried any other rom, but cm12 is not a good option as our device kernel source is not out yet for kitkat only. device would be bricked for sure. My advice is do not try to install cm12 as it is lollipop based and if it is your primary phone.


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 7, 2015)

VeerAmrit said:


> Arvind you could have tried what arun3399 said. Maybe before going to the service center you could have given one last go. Anyways I would have tried any other rom, but cm12 is not a good option as our device kernel source is not out yet for kitkat only. device would be bricked for sure. My advice is do not try to install cm12 as it is lollipop based and if it is your primary phone.

Click to collapse



thats why those chinese devs have ported a keneral, cm12 should work on our device with just a little modifications.
anyway lenovo are releasing lollipop mostly at the end of april.
p.s arvind did try flashing the stock rom but it did not work


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 7, 2015)

*anyway thanks bro*



bipindr123 said:


> thats why those chinese devs have ported a keneral, cm12 should work on our device with just a little modifications.
> anyway lenovo are releasing lollipop mostly at the end of april.
> p.s arvind did try flashing the stock rom but it did not work

Click to collapse



i already did try allthose so anyway thanx for trying to help

ill thank you guys

I'm not gonna root my new phone( new lenovo a600 mother board) with warrenty

and I'm gonna be a good boy


----------



## rssankar (Apr 7, 2015)

I rooted mobile before I taken stock nandroid backup cwm 
When I restore old backup I get unrooted mobile so no problem in rooting but you taken backup in cwm and use temporarily cwm not as permanent

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

I requested replacement they said download smarkchk app and they will give pin to open that app...


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 7, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> i already did try allthose so anyway thanx for trying to help
> 
> ill thank you guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A piece of advice

DONT get discouraged because your phone got bricked
it happens sometimes, i bricked my older phone so many times, searched the internet for the fixes, did a lot of research and tried a lot of methods to bring the device back to life, and by doing that i learned a lot about android and how to fix many issues, you have to learn from your mistakes, find out what went wrong and fix it
i got my lenovo a6000 just 4 days ago, and i coudnt stay without rooting it for 1 day
i'd say root your phone, but dont be reckless


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 7, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> A piece of advice
> 
> DONT get discouraged because your phone got bricked
> it happens sometimes, i bricked my older phone so many times, searched the internet for the fixes, did a lot of research and tried a lot of methods to bring the device back to life, and by doing that i learned a lot about android and how to fix many issues, you have to learn from your mistakes, find out what went wrong and fix it
> ...

Click to collapse



 Indeed, well said.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 8, 2015)

*Cannot stay unrooted for 1 hour*



bipindr123 said:


> A piece of advice
> 
> DONT get discouraged because your phone got bricked
> it happens sometimes, i bricked my older phone so many times, searched the internet for the fixes, did a lot of research and tried a lot of methods to bring the device back to life, and by doing that i learned a lot about android and how to fix many issues, you have to learn from your mistakes, find out what went wrong and fix it
> ...

Click to collapse


LOL Guys i wanted to say that my phone was not bricked 
it was running perfectly .... only the imie number got messed up after flashing modem adn im now using lge400 rooted cm9 ...and for this device a cm10 i released in that to sim and camera not workin whats worst is even wifi does not work

and im not gonna stay baby ,being unrooted 

I WILL ROOT MY PHONE !!!!!! THAT IS MY WAY OF THE NINJA!!!!!!!!


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## nuplix (Apr 8, 2015)

*How to root Lenovo K3-T?*


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 8, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> *How to root Lenovo K3-T?*

Click to collapse



Just like lenovo a600


----------



## nuplix (Apr 8, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Just like lenovo a600

Click to collapse



But how? Could you please help me on that?


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 8, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> But how? Could you please help me on that?

Click to collapse



dude better way is to use baidu app

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




Arvind Balaji said:


> LOL Guys i wanted to say that my phone was not bricked
> it was running perfectly .... only the imie number got messed up after flashing modem adn im now using lge400 rooted cm9 ...and for this device a cm10 i released in that to sim and camera not workin whats worst is even wifi does not work
> 
> and im not gonna stay baby ,being unrooted
> ...

Click to collapse



that naruto refenrence! Lmao XD
why would you go back ways, cm 10 and 9 are older than the stock version of android, the only roms we have to work on are cm 11 and cm 12, anyway so now that we know that imie number was the cause of the sim problem, we can fix the cm 12 rom by editing the imie number manually and replacing it with the imei number written on the back of the phone when you remove the battery


----------



## nuplix (Apr 8, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> dude better way is to use baidu app

Click to collapse



I tried Baidu ROOT PC version, but it failed. Any suggestions?


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 8, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> I tried Baidu ROOT PC version, but it failed. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



thats odd,
then try the method on the first page of this thread


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 9, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> dude better way is to use baidu app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U did not get what I saidi said I rooted my LG e400 device and using cm9 and working on cm10 so I'm not gonna downgrade from lenovo a6000 okay..!?

And I am a fan of NARUTO YES....AND WAITING FOR SHIPPUDEN 407


----------



## nuplix (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay!

I rooted Lenovo K3, and installed Lewa OS through CWM. However, I am facing a problem now.
After flashing the ROM, my phone stucks at Lewa OS logo (which appears after Lenovo logo). I can install a new ROM through ADB, but I don' know what are the buttons I have to press in order to go to CWM.

Any help?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 9, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> Okay!
> 
> I rooted Lenovo K3, and installed Lewa OS through CWM. However, I am facing a problem now.
> After flashing the ROM, my phone stucks at Lewa OS logo (which appears after Lenovo logo). I can install a new ROM through ADB, but I don' know what are the buttons I have to press in order to go to CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse



First did you wipe data, cache, dalvic cache? Before flashing new rom? If you did not ... that is the problem you have to press volume up ,volume down and power button to go into recovery .. and there wipe data cache and go to advanced abd wipe dalvic cache and finally flash the rom

I hope i helped...

A LITTLE THANKS MAYBE..!??


----------



## nuplix (Apr 9, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> First did you wipe data, cache, dalvic cache? Before flashing new rom? If you did not ... that is the problem you have to press volume up ,volume down and power button to go into recovery .. and there wipe data cache and go to advanced abd wipe dalvic cache and finally flash the rom
> 
> I hope i helped...
> 
> A LITTLE THANKS MAYBE..!??

Click to collapse



O man,  yeah I remember I didn't wipe the data first. Thanks buddy!
OK, but how can I press volume up and down at the same time? I can either press volume up or down.


----------



## nuplix (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay, I am done with the new installation.

So far I have tried CM 12 (5.0.2), Lewa OS, and MIUI. I would say that MIUI is the best ROM. I would be using it. Unfortunately, it is showing a new update for the ROM, but I can't do that because of the unofficial version. I hope MIUI will make an official one.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 10, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> O man,  yeah I remember I didn't wipe the data first. Thanks buddy!
> OK, but how can I press volume up and down at the same time? I can either press volume up or down.

Click to collapse



Ok then you press volume up and power
Then a screen will appear  select recovery that is all
And plz press thanks button dont say


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 10, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> Okay, I am done with the new installation.
> 
> So far I have tried CM 12 (5.0.2), Lewa OS, and MIUI. I would say that MIUI is the best ROM. I would be using it. Unfortunately, it is showing a new update for the ROM, but I can't do that because of the unofficial version. I hope MIUI will make an official one.

Click to collapse



why miui, vibe is a better rom
anyway can you list the problems with cm 12 and lewa os?


----------



## nuplix (Apr 10, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> why miui, vibe is a better rom
> anyway can you list the problems with cm 12 and lewa os?

Click to collapse



VIBE is just like ordinary ROM with lot of chinsese lang stuffs. I didn't like it at all.
For CM 12, a lot of features didn't work at all, and LEWA contains chinese lang stuffs. I didn't browse all of the features of LEWA, but not satisfied by that ROM.
MIUI wins for me!


----------



## nuplix (Apr 10, 2015)

*A quick question:* Can I install MI Recovery on Lenovo K3?


----------



## venky503 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Help for bricked lenovo a 6000*



Arvind Balaji said:


> Ok then you press volume up and power
> Then a screen will appear  select recovery that is all
> And plz press thanks button dont say

Click to collapse



My lenovo a6000 bricked while trying to root it because of sudden power failure

I donwloaded origianl firmware  Kraft-A6000_S032_150327_WCDB.zip(Size 1.06 gb)
.
please tell me how to install this?
I searched odin in the net but not got success
can you please tell me complete procedure so can i unbrick my phone
Thanks in advance

I know procedure for samsing firmware installation using odin 
but for lenovo a 6000 I dont know any thing


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 11, 2015)

anyone interested in making a whatsapp group for development and error debugging and mods for a6000?
for only people who know a decent amount of knowledge of android, no beginners
reply to my message with your number
if we get more than 5 numbers we can create a group


----------



## nuplix (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally, I have successfully installed Multilingual CWM Recovery, MIUI 5.4.10 (latest version), and GAPPS on Lenovo K30-T.


----------



## shekhar1986 (Apr 11, 2015)

venky503 said:


> My lenovo a6000 bricked while trying to root it because of sudden power failure
> 
> I donwloaded origianl firmware  Kraft-A6000_S032_150327_WCDB.zip(Size 1.06 gb)
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



try this if you can boot in bootloader
flash stock recovery
push the update file of 1gb  you have downloaded to phone memory via ADB 
BOOT in recovery mode 
select update from sd card 
select the downloaded file.zip
done 

phone will boot


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Vibeui + miui*

The "double system"for A6000.
VIBEUI+MIUI
http://bbs.fm365.com/lenovok3/t3805/


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## shekhar1986 (Apr 11, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> The "double system"for A6000.
> VIBEUI+MIUI
> http://bbs.fm365.com/lenovok3/t3805/

Click to collapse



its for lenovo k3 
had you checked it 
are you sure it work


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Apr 11, 2015)

shekhar1986 said:


> its for lenovo k3
> had you checked it
> are you sure it work

Click to collapse



Whatever works for K3 will work for A6000


----------



## Themithun1 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Waiting for device*

After giving command of adb reboot bootloader and flashboot devices i m getting reply of waiting for device, do you guys know what's solution?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Themithun1 said:


> After giving command of adb reboot bootloader and flashboot devices i m getting reply of waiting for device, do you guys know what's solution?

Click to collapse



Did you connect your device to pc correctly??
did you install minimal adb and fastboot?
Did you?????


----------



## Themithun1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Did you connect your device to pc correctly??
> did you install minimal adb and fastboot?
> Did you?????

Click to collapse



Yes I did that's why when wrote in command "adb devices" it's showing my device and after "adb reboot bootloader" my phone is rebooting but it's stuck in lenovo logo


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Themithun1 said:


> Yes I did that's why when wrote in command "adb devices" it's showing my device and after "adb reboot bootloader" my phone is rebooting but it's stuck in lenovo logo

Click to collapse



The try booting into bootloader manually by pressing vol down and power
And then continue with fastboot .... bla bla

Tell me if it works ASAP


----------



## Themithun1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> The try booting into bootloader manually by pressing vol down and power
> And then continue with fastboot .... bla bla
> 
> Tell me if it works ASAP

Click to collapse



No it also not working it only stuck in lenovo logo not getting into fastboot mode. is it a problem with device?


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 13, 2015)

Themithun1 said:


> No it also not working it only stuck in lenovo logo not getting into fastboot mode. is it a problem with device?

Click to collapse



fastboot is the lenovo logo

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

any of you guys having problems installing the ota update?

i even tried unrooting and installing the update
yes i have stock recovery

It gives me this error
/system/framework/core.odex haz unexpected contents
error in data/media/lenovoota and something

status 7


----------



## Themithun1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Then how can I root if it says waiting for device.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 13, 2015)

Themithun1 said:


> Then how can I root if it says waiting for device.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



do one thing, i have written an alternative code for waiting for devices error

use this code

 adb reboot-bootloader
adb fastboot boot recovery.img

and your done!


----------



## Themithun1 (Apr 13, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> do one thing, i have written an alternative code for waiting for devices error
> 
> use this code
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done command after ur commands nothing is happening in device its still lenovo logo


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 13, 2015)

Themithun1 said:


> I have done command after ur commands nothing is happening in device its still lenovo logo

Click to collapse



sorry my mistake

type this

adb reboot-bootloader
fastboot boot recovery.img


----------



## Themithun1 (Apr 13, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> sorry my mistake
> 
> type this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i typed fastboot boot recovery.img its saying waiting for device
i think my device has problem it doesn't respond after got into fastboot mode


----------



## udaynewbie (Apr 14, 2015)

*cyanogen*

I cant download the file for cyanogen. Can you please guide me


----------



## lihonglin (Apr 14, 2015)

*sorry cann't help you*

I am sorry ,i don't konw...   but can you tell me where the phone you buy？


----------



## Bass_Face (Apr 14, 2015)

*what up*

hello everyone got my phone yesterday  i spent half of today trying to download cm11 but i just cant :v can someone guide me or give me a direct download link or upload it somewhere maybe.?  thankyou


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 16, 2015)

Themithun1 said:


> when i typed fastboot boot recovery.img its saying waiting for device
> i think my device has problem it doesn't respond after got into fastboot mode

Click to collapse



https:// www . youtube.com/watch?v= yLhT4td78GA 
Just remove the spaces and watch the video. Follow the instructions step by step with the files provided. Make sure you install the driver for your phone


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> The try booting into bootloader manually by pressing vol down and power
> And then continue with fastboot .... bla bla
> 
> Tell me if it works ASAP

Click to collapse



Arvind did you get back your phone from the service center? And what about installing CM12? PM me, I have installed Lollipop on Lenovo A6000.


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 17, 2015)

*5.0*



VeerAmrit said:


> Arvind did you get back your phone from the service center? And what about installing CM12? PM me, I have installed Lollipop on Lenovo A6000.

Click to collapse



Where did you get lollipop? Is it stable or does it have bugs? Please give the link and some snapshots if possible


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

androidcwmroot said:


> Where did you get lollipop? Is it stable or does it have bugs? Please give the link and some snapshots if possible

Click to collapse



Same bug like Arvind was having, no sim working. Also Wifi is not working. I will restore back to Pacman again. I can give you the link, but I do not gurantee if it will work on yours. Please refrain from installing lollipop roms until officially we get the lollipop release. Just wait a month, it will be out. If you still want to use then PM me.


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 17, 2015)

*thanks*



VeerAmrit said:


> Same bug like Arvind was having, no sim working. Also Wifi is not working. I will restore back to Pacman again. I can give you the link, but I do not gurantee if it will work on yours. Please refrain from installing lollipop roms until officially we get the lollipop release. Just wait a month, it will be out. If you still want to use then PM me.

Click to collapse



I guess it would be wiser to wait. Thanks though.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

VeerAmrit said:


> Same bug like Arvind was having, no sim working. Also Wifi is not working. I will restore back to Pacman again. I can give you the link, but I do not gurantee if it will work on yours. Please refrain from installing lollipop roms until officially we get the lollipop release. Just wait a month, it will be out. If you still want to use then PM me.

Click to collapse



hey i did not have wifi problem... in cm12 and cm12.1 only sim and camera

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




androidcwmroot said:


> I guess it would be wiser to wait. Thanks though.

Click to collapse



i agree with you 

but as soon as lolipop update comes i want you guys to kill vibe ui and create our own cm12 like aosp rom plz help me out in that >>... will you guys help???


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 17, 2015)

*lollipop*



Arvind Balaji said:


> hey i did not have wifi problem... in cm12 and cm12.1 only sim and camera
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try our best. Thanks for helping us till now.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

androidcwmroot said:


> Will try our best. Thanks for helping us till now.

Click to collapse



no problem 
but anyone know how to disable vibe ui 

i saw vibe x2 phone has option to do that
any way ???


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> no problem
> but anyone know how to disable vibe ui
> 
> i saw vibe x2 phone has option to do that
> any way ???

Click to collapse



Install some launcher.



Arvind Balaji said:


> hey i did not have wifi problem... in cm12 and cm12.1 only sim and camera
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you revert back to the stock rom as well using nandroid backup?


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 17, 2015)

*Lollipop and cm11*

Here is a link for cm11
htt p :// techol aty. net/ download-cyanogenmod-11-for-lenovo- a6000 / (remove the space)

Lollipop vibe update is here (not checked by me)
htt p :// techola ty. net /lenovo-a6000-lo llipop- update /
Check this out and do give your reviews


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

VeerAmrit said:


> Install some launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you revert back to the stock rom as well using nandroid backup?

Click to collapse



NO I DID NOT EVENGET BACK MY PHONE I HAVE TO WAIT 5 DAYS BUT 


WILL THIS WORK ANYONE TELL
http://techolaty.net/lenovo-a6000-lollipop-update/


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> NO I DID NOT EVENGET BACK MY PHONE I HAVE TO WAIT 5 DAYS BUT
> 
> 
> WILL THIS WORK ANYONE TELL
> http://techolaty.net/lenovo-a6000-lollipop-update/

Click to collapse



Not working


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

VeerAmrit said:


> Not working

Click to collapse





and also i wanted to overcloak to 1.5 ghz is that possible??


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> if necessary
> 
> and also i wanted to overcloak to 1.5 ghz is that possible??

Click to collapse



Noted your number, please remove it now.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

cmon anyone reply..... talk with me.... and also i got a doubt i played nova 3 freedom edition and experienced lag in first mission when getting hit 
in multiplayer a level is very laggy unlike i saw in youtube so is this a manufacture defect?? if yes i wont need to worry as my phonei s getting a new board and will be in my hands in 5 days


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> cmon anyone reply..... talk with me.... and also i got a doubt i played nova 3 freedom edition and experienced lag in first mission when getting hit
> in multiplayer a level is very laggy unlike i saw in youtube so is this a manufacture defect?? if yes i wont need to worry as my phonei s getting a new board and will be in my hands in 5 days

Click to collapse



Never played it, and also do not try to over clock the device until and unless you know what you are trying to do. Bro I would suggest you to sell your current device and purchase Lenovo A6000 plus or Lenovo A7000


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

hey im not even 17 and my parents will kill me if i ask them to sell this and i just finished board exam 
anyway will i get a7000 eventually >?? in service center?


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> hey im not even 17 and my parents will kill me if i ask them to sell this and i just finished board exam
> anyway will i get a7000 eventually >?? in service center?

Click to collapse



I will be selling my Lenovo A6000 after repairing it and then will purchase A7000. Already got a buyer for Rs 6000  And purchasing A7000 for 9k or maybe will go for Lenovo A6000 Plus.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

VeerAmrit said:


> I will be selling my Lenovo A6000 after repairing it and then will purchase A7000. Already got a buyer for Rs 6000  And purchasing A7000 for 9k or maybe will go for Lenovo A6000 Plus.

Click to collapse



bro plz dont buy a7000
plzlzplzl we need your help dont go 
you help us plzplzplzplzlzlz


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> bro plz dont buy a7000
> plzlzplzl we need your help dont go
> you help us plzplzplzplzlzlz

Click to collapse



Not much developers for this device bro


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 17, 2015)

VeerAmrit said:


> Not much developers for this device bro

Click to collapse



hmm ......................................................................................................
atleast help us in some ways


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 17, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> hmm ......................................................................................................
> atleast help us in some ways

Click to collapse



Till one week I will see, if something works out.


----------



## nuplix (Apr 18, 2015)

So far, I have flashed MIUI, FIUI, Flyme, and CM12 on Lenovo K3. I am only satisfied with MIUI. The best ROM I have ever flashed.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 18, 2015)

noman.rasheed said:


> So far, I have flashed MIUI, FIUI, Flyme, and CM12 on Lenovo K3. I am only satisfied with MIUI. The best ROM I have ever flashed.

Click to collapse



Is the sm card getting detected in cm12?i


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 18, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Is the sm card getting detected in cm12?i

Click to collapse



no the sim is  not working,
and about overclocking the device, we can work on the keneral to enable overclocking but the device might face instability or slow down the device
anyway why do you want to overclock ? our device already gets heated so much, overclocking it will make it a frying pan
vibe is the best rom! better than miui, if you dont like the ui u can change it using lauchers and themes
miui is  not flexible ,has ram management and heating issues

if we wait till the end of april we can extract the official keneral from it and run it on cm 12
i cant test the cm 12 because i am using lenovo a6000 as my primary device, so i dont have any other phone to use :crying:


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 18, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> no the sim is  not working,
> and about overclocking the device, we can work on the keneral to enable overclocking but the device might face instability or slow down the device
> anyway why do you want to overclock ? our device already gets heated so much, overclocking it will make it a frying pan
> vibe is the best rom! better than miui, if you dont like the ui u can change it using lauchers and themes
> ...

Click to collapse



dude lenovo a6000 is the best phone which does not get heated 

what the hell are you talkin about a6000 bein heated???
if you experience heating that is propably bcos of the battery sucking media storage app you can disable it then reboot 

enjoy the best phone and shut up saying it heats..


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 18, 2015)

*a6000 heat up*



Arvind Balaji said:


> dude lenovo a6000 is the best phone which does not get heated
> 
> what the hell are you talkin about a6000 bein heated???
> if you experience heating that is propably bcos of the battery sucking media storage app you can disable it then reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Very true. I have never seen my a6000 heat up. The only phone that never heats. And vibe UI is the worst UI i have come through. Pacman, aosp and cyanogen are the best.


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 18, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> dude lenovo a6000 is the best phone which does not get heated
> 
> what the hell are you talkin about a6000 bein heated???
> if you experience heating that is propably bcos of the battery sucking media storage app you can disable it then reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like you dont use your phone alot , how can u say it does not heat ! i have removed every bloatware and unnecessary services
wtf, why would you stop media storage app, its a necessary app
you dont experience heating only by light usage, once you start actually using your phone, it will start heating, its there in every lenovo a6000
use some game for more than 5 minutes and then tell me it doesent heat!

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




androidcwmroot said:


> Very true. I have never seen my a6000 heat up. The only phone that never heats. And vibe UI is the worst UI i have come through. Pacman, aosp and cyanogen are the best.

Click to collapse



why would you say vibe ui sucks? its one of the best ui i have seen
tell whats wrong with it?


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 18, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> looks like you dont use your phone alot , how can u say it does not heat ! i have removed every bloatware and unnecessary services
> wtf, why would you stop media storage app, its a necessary app
> you dont experience heating only by light usage, once you start actually using your phone, it will start heating, its there in every lenovo a6000
> use some game for more than 5 minutes and then tell me it doesent heat!
> ...

Click to collapse



hey hey .. you dont know that im an android gamer and i play all the heavy games ... and i dont experience any heating... i think there is a problem in your phone....


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 18, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> looks like you dont use your phone alot , how can u say it does not heat ! i have removed every bloatware and unnecessary services
> wtf, why would you stop media storage app, its a necessary app
> you dont experience heating only by light usage, once you start actually using your phone, it will start heating, its there in every lenovo a6000
> use some game for more than 5 minutes and then tell me it doesent heat!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just look at the free ram go down even if all apps are closed. A very heavy ui and near zero customization. Only the dialpad was pleasing. Maybe this is a personal issue but i cant have android without app drawer. Adding a launcher would only result in more ram being consumed on top of a alreaqdy heavy UI. I play asphalt 1 hour at a stretch and my device has heated up only a little. Much better than many phones. Just get your phone checked.


----------



## nuplix (Apr 18, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Is the sm card getting detected in cm12?i

Click to collapse



I didn't try SIM card in CM12 because It had a lot of bugs. Unfortunately, I had to flash another ROM.


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 18, 2015)

androidcwmroot said:


> Just look at the free ram go down even if all apps are closed. A very heavy ui and near zero customization. Only the dialpad was pleasing. Maybe this is a personal issue but i cant have android without app drawer. Adding a launcher would only result in more ram being consumed on top of a alreaqdy heavy UI. I play asphalt 1 hour at a stretch and my device has heated up only a little. Much better than many phones. Just get your phone checked.

Click to collapse



thats why you need to customize vibe ui
you need to remove something called bloatwares from vibe and add your own
this clears up ram so you can add your own launcher and themes and mods

maybe ur not facing heating cause your using a back cover?  
try this and tell me if your facing heating
play pocket tanks(30mb game) for 20 minutes
its starts heating near the camera area


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 19, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> thats why you need to customize vibe ui
> you need to remove something called bloatwares from vibe and add your own
> this clears up ram so you can add your own launcher and themes and mods
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CheckCheck your phone brightness .
.... that may cause heating....
But I don't experience heating even I play modern combat 5 for 1 or 2 hrs
Plz don't tell it is heating
Plz don't
Cost we don't have the heating as you are experiencing
Plz check your phone


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 19, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> CheckCheck your phone brightness .
> .... that may cause heating....
> But I don't experience heating even I play modern combat 5 for 1 or 2 hrs
> Plz don't tell it is heating
> ...

Click to collapse



bull ****!
today i asked in a lot of groups whether they were facing heating issues, many of them said yes!
its a common issue in most of the phones

so the conclusion leads to 3 things
either you are using a back cover or 
as you live in chennai you dont feel the heat
or your so stupid you dont realise that its heating


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 19, 2015)

*heat issue*



bipindr123 said:


> bull ****!
> today i asked in a lot of groups whether they were facing heating issues, many of them said yes!
> its a common issue in most of the phones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DUDE.. Calm down. We dont want to fight. Dont take it personally. No i dont use back cover. No phone can avoid heating up. My point is, for the price we bought this phone its too good. I have never seen my device heat up so much that i cant use it.Its so bearable. I have seen phones much expensive than this heat up to a whole larger extent. Thats it. I am not saying you are wrong. It is a electronic device and is sure to heat up. Chill


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 19, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> bull ****!
> today i asked in a lot of groups whether they were facing heating issues, many of them said yes!
> its a common issue in most of the phones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I'll say the same thing
Bull ****
Either you are in Delhi which has a cool climate or somewhere like that so you feel heat more than normal
Or you are so stupid and act like an asshole and blame others for the heating
Ashole!!!I checked my phone with thermal monitor
My phone doesn't even go above 39 degrees celcius even I play for a long time
and the battery backup is splendid 
I play heavy games and the battery reduces from 100percebtage to 1 percentage in 8 hrs or more

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

And also i did not want to be rude... Im deeply sorry for that previous post
I just could not help myself 
I cannot stay idle watching someone say about lenovo a6000 which i do not experience

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

Good night everybody


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 19, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Then I'll say the same thing
> Bull ****
> Either you are in Delhi which has a cool climate or somewhere like that so you feel heat more than normal
> Or you are so stupid and act like an asshole and blame others for the heating
> ...

Click to collapse



i never blamed you or anyone for my phone's heating dumf*uck! learn to read and interpret what i said! i never blamed or abused you! all i said was the fact that it does not heat is bulll****! Asshole!
i dont want to pick a fight with anyone here, i just stated facts i learnt being a bit aggressive
second: i never said anything about battery life, why are you bringing battery life into this!

P.S: i never said the phone heats up so much that we cant use it, i said the phone heats up quite a bit, the phone never the less is a great phone  for the price. the way arvind exaggerated the phone being so cool even after playing games for soo long got me thinking! thats it


----------



## nuplix (Apr 19, 2015)

MIUI 6 5.4.17 is released for Lenovo K30-T

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/rom-lenovo-k30-t-miui-5-4-17-weekly-t3087203


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 20, 2015)

*heating up*



Arvind Balaji said:


> Then I'll say the same thing
> Bull ****
> Either you are in Delhi which has a cool climate or somewhere like that so you feel heat more than normal
> Or you are so stupid and act like an asshole and blame others for the heating
> ...

Click to collapse



Well now... This is a forum to discuss about how to make our phone experience better by getting inputs from various developers. Let us not turn it into a personal fight forum. Both you guys calm down and work towards the betterment of the phone.
Now will someone please give a working lollipop rom. Please.


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 20, 2015)

androidcwmroot said:


> Well now... This is a forum to discuss about how to make our phone experience better by getting inputs from various developers. Let us not turn it into a personal fight forum. Both you guys calm down and work towards the betterment of the phone.
> Now will someone please give a working lollipop rom. Please.

Click to collapse



I created a thread called Lenovo a6000 cm12 alpha..
Go there


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 20, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Then I'll say the same thing
> Bull ****
> Either you are in Delhi which has a cool climate or somewhere like that so you feel heat more than normal
> Or you are so stupid and act like an asshole and blame others for the heating
> ...

Click to collapse



I am from Delhi :\



bipindr123 said:


> i never blamed you or anyone for my phone's heating dumf*uck! learn to read and interpret what i said! i never blamed or abused you! all i said was the fact that it does not heat is bulll****! Asshole!
> i dont want to pick a fight with anyone here, i just stated facts i learnt being a bit aggressive
> second: i never said anything about battery life, why are you bringing battery life into this!
> 
> P.S: i never said the phone heats up so much that we cant use it, i said the phone heats up quite a bit, the phone never the less is a great phone  for the price. the way arvind exaggerated the phone being so cool even after playing games for soo long got me thinking! thats it

Click to collapse



Calm down


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 20, 2015)

anyone who installed cm 12 please contact me, we can try to fix the bugs in it!
p.s: i cannot try to do it myself because, this is my only phone i am using so i dont have alternative phone!


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 20, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> anyone who installed cm 12 please contact me, we can try to fix the bugs in it!
> p.s: i cannot try to do it myself because, this is my only phone i am using so i dont have alternative phone!

Click to collapse



Hey
i wanna tell you I'm sorry
And I shared you the logcat before... was that helpful?
Plz tell what you need i ll try to help you
After I get my phone 
Or I'll find a way to help you even without my phone


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 20, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Hey
> i wanna tell you I'm sorry
> And I shared you the logcat before... was that helpful?
> Plz tell what you need i ll try to help you
> ...

Click to collapse



no problem
i totally forgot about the logcat you uploaded
i checked it
i coudnt find any problems with wifi... are you sure wifi is not working?

anyway i found a problem with gps
anyone who has installed cm 12 try replacing these files with the ones in the stock rom using any explorer with root permissions

system/bin/gpsone_daemon
system/etc/gps.conf
system/lib/hw/gps.default.so

i cound not find the network coding... i need another logcat
anyway can anyone confirm that the imei number c12 matches with the one on the back of cover of lenovo
and i could not find camera coding


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 20, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> no problem
> i totally forgot about the logcat you uploaded
> i checked it
> i coudnt find any problems with wifi... are you sure wifi is not working?
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro I never said wifi not works.....
Only sin and camera is problem
And

I really appreciate your help bro ..... GPS fixed ..
2 more to go
And plz can you speak with me in whatsapp??
9840491330

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

Hey I found out that the cynagenmpd team did not fix the sim issue for cm12 for Nome phones.......
I saw some cm12 users complaining about the issue we are having now like camera and sim...
And moto g  samsung and htc users fixed it somehow by flashing kernels ..or baseband...
so I think we can wait for official lollipop and use its kernel or something like that  to fix cm12 issues and we can enjoy it....
With out vibe UI of course.....
Bipindr .... bro do you agree?????
And also we need at least 3 devs or  separate forum...


----------



## androidcwmroot (Apr 20, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Bro I never said wifi not works.....
> Only sin and camera is problem
> And
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I rally want to help too. But im far from a developer. Only if you can help me with some basics. Just whatsapp me if youre interested in teaching me. 9711658423


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 20, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Bro I never said wifi not works.....
> Only sin and camera is problem
> And
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah .. that sounds like a good idea!
anyway i dont have any problem with vibe....
for maximum customizations ,i just need to deodex the stock rom
but i dont have time right now as i am preparing for my entrance exams :crying:


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 21, 2015)

bipindr123 said:


> yeah .. that sounds like a good idea!
> anyway i dont have any problem with vibe....
> for maximum customizations ,i just need to deodex the stock rom
> but i dont have time right now as i am preparing for my entrance exams :crying:

Click to collapse



Mr. Veerarmit  is on a mission to fix cm12.1 sim camera issues...
And he is now cooking cm12.1 from for a6000 right now...
Wow...
He is sooo awesome....
h day is saved.... thanks to VEER ARMIT


----------



## rssankar (Apr 21, 2015)

*Hi friends*

Flipkart accepted the replacement for light issues in sensor they send new piece within this week.If I get buyer I sell it and buy Lenovo a6000  plus which have 2 gb ram else I use same mobile.Many of them face ram lagging ,I found a way download ram expander app which requires root and set 1 gb extra ram then you never face lagging .I tried and it works which not open game and app same time to be force close.I like this mobile for only one reason less weight and slim design similar to iphone 6 but with 5 inch display


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 21, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Flipkart accepted the replacement for light issues in sensor they send new piece within this week.If I get buyer I sell it and buy Lenovo a6000  plus which have 2 gb ram else I use same mobile.Many of them face ram lagging ,I found a way download ram expander app which requires root and set 1 gb extra ram then you never face lagging .I tried and it works which not open game and app same time to be force close.I like this mobile for only one reason less weight and slim design similar to iphone 6 but with 5 inch display

Click to collapse



Hey Lenovo service centers are worst
They said 15 days ago that my phone will be fixed in 15 days...
That is today but if I call them they say that they haven't received the new board to replace the old one...
What should I do? Siould I get my phone back and ask flipkart for replacement??


----------



## rssankar (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes if it's under 30 days they replace new mobile. If you get defetive within 30 days sold by ws retail they replace new mobile

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

I thought they give refund due to out of stock but they have some pieces for replacement

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Call to flipkart custom care number 18002089898 and said within 30 days phone got defeat given to service center and tell Bill number .They may get defective piece from service center and send you new piece else they give refund amount if out of stock in replacement pieces


----------



## GadRoen (Apr 21, 2015)

*CyanogenOS 11 Fix , CyanogenOS12s Coming Soon ^_^*

Developers (JAV Team) From Indonesia (Julian Saptahari) Build CyanogenOS11 (Link Coming Soon)

He Also Works For build CM12S ^_^


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 21, 2015)

GadRoen said:


> Developers (JAV Team) From Indonesia (Julian Saptahari) Build CyanogenOS11 (Link Coming Soon)
> 
> He Also Works For build CM12S ^_^

Click to collapse



For a6000?

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




GadRoen said:


> Developers (JAV Team) From Indonesia (Julian Saptahari) Build CyanogenOS11 (Link Coming Soon)
> 
> He Also Works For build CM12S ^_^

Click to collapse



For a6000?
There is only cm11 onto cm12 in pic..
But awesome


----------



## bipindr123 (Apr 21, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> For a6000?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes its for lenovo a6000 , see the model name in the first pic

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




GadRoen said:


> Developers (JAV Team) From Indonesia (Julian Saptahari) Build CyanogenOS11 (Link Coming Soon)
> 
> He Also Works For build CM12S ^_^

Click to collapse



Finally!, expected date?


----------



## rssankar (Apr 21, 2015)

http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/ht101396

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

https://mobile.twitter.com/saptahari


----------



## rssankar (Apr 22, 2015)

Got new phone today


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 22, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Got new phone today

Click to collapse



I will get back my phone and try to fix it myself by restoring imei number..
if I cannot fix it u have to give my phone back to service center when the service guys got a new board to get it fixed.......


----------



## rssankar (Apr 22, 2015)

In new piece also same problem after i update latest firmware  so i decided its problem in firmware updatelet us see whether this problem in software update or hardware .it comes when you press lock button off and on with very low brightness but not all time.i will try cm11 rom
so this problem may come even 2gb ram version too
Maybe this problem gone in lollipop update


----------



## rssankar (Apr 22, 2015)

Now problem solved in cm11! so its problem in lenova stock rom the problem will eliminate in lollipop update.so i stick with this mobile dont go for 2gb ram .its already 500mb+ free ram in cm11  enough to open any app or hd game

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

cm11 doesnot detect external memory card .cant get app2sd option


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 22, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Now problem solved in cm11! so its problem in lenova stock rom the problem will eliminate in lollipop update.so i stick with this mobile dont go for 2gb ram .its already 500mb+ free ram in cm11  enough to open any app or hd game
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------
> 
> cm11 doesnot detect external memory card .cant get app2sd option .gallary app doesnot detect images in external card

Click to collapse



Bro the problem about gallery.... I dunno
But the first problem can be easily solved by installing an xposed framework 
Google it
I forgot the name


----------



## rssankar (Apr 22, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Bro the problem about gallery.... I dunno
> But the first problem can be easily solved by installing an xposed framework
> Google it
> I forgot the name

Click to collapse



what app need to install to get app2sd in xposed framework

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

TO INSTALL APPS & GAMES IN EXTERNAL SD CARD ON
CYANOGENMOD 11,12 & MIUI 6
http://en.miui.com/thread-89054-1-1.html


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Apr 22, 2015)

Tell ur  whatsapp number or text me in whatsapp
9840491330


----------



## rssankar (Apr 22, 2015)

i found the solution when install xposed framework it works but after superuser not works(su binary not installed error) and apptosd button missing in cm11.Which custom rom support to show Move app to sd card in app info


MIUI rom works perfectly its stable and use it untill lollipop update or cm12 stable version comes out


----------



## shekhar1986 (Apr 23, 2015)

rssankar said:


> Now problem solved in cm11! so its problem in lenova stock rom the problem will eliminate in lollipop update.so i stick with this mobile dont go for 2gb ram .its already 500mb+ free ram in cm11  enough to open any app or hd game
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------
> 
> cm11 doesnot detect external memory card .cant get app2sd option

Click to collapse



Hey bro which version of CM 11 you have used . 
Has the JAV team released their rom , can you share the link


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## VeerAmrit (Apr 24, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> Tell ur  whatsapp number or text me in whatsapp
> ==

Click to collapse



Dont put your number in public buddy.


----------



## rssankar (Apr 24, 2015)

http://techolaty.net/download-cyanogenmod-11-for-lenovo-a6000/


----------



## bipindr123 (May 3, 2015)

@Arvind Balaji
anyone who installed pac rom and jav rom cannot go back to the latest stock
as ota update gives you error (status 7)
that means say goodbye to official lollipop update


----------



## amit_aks_007 (May 3, 2015)

*This is no longer working*

I received the latest A6000 update (Kraft-A6000_S034_150425) 2 days back and this rooting method is not working now.

Received 2-3 updates earlier and even though I have to redo the whole procedure after each update, I was able to root successfully each time...but it is not the case now 

Any help would be appreciated.



fawazahmed0 said:


> Anyways i got it
> Here's how to root it
> The below is the youtube link
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jn8uwnaoZo

Click to collapse


----------



## Raptorka (May 4, 2015)

*Radio apk*

Hi guys!
Can someone export for me the lenovo fm radio apk from the stock k3 rom?
I can't use the fm radio without it 

Thank you!


----------



## sam10000 (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Do both SIMs on the A6000 (K3) still work after flashing CM11?

Thanks.


----------



## androidcwmroot (May 10, 2015)

*revert back*



bipindr123 said:


> @Arvind Balaji
> anyone who installed pac rom and jav rom cannot go back to the latest stock
> as ota update gives you error (status 7)
> that means say goodbye to official lollipop update

Click to collapse



Hey. I flashed pacman, cyanogen,miui in past. I want to know if I go to cwm recovery and select clear cache and factory reset would I get a fresh original phone or will it result in some problem. I made a full backup of original ROM using cwm but I only want to use it if factory reset won't work. And in which case will I get ota update?


----------



## bipindr123 (May 10, 2015)

androidcwmroot said:


> Hey. I flashed pacman, cyanogen,miui in past. I want to know if I go to cwm recovery and select clear cache and factory reset would I get a fresh original phone or will it result in some problem. I made a full backup of original ROM using cwm but I only want to use it if factory reset won't work. And in which case will I get ota update?

Click to collapse



yes, restoring the backup wont work, you need to download the lenovo stock rom and then flash it. you can download the stock rom by going to software update, menu, download full package
this will fix all errors and give u ota too


----------



## rssankar (May 13, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1820375&page=16 our mobile May support otg if rooted

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ7t08vU9Ag&fulldescription=1&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google


----------



## fawazahmed0 (May 18, 2015)

rssankar said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1820375&page=16 our mobile May support otg if rooted
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ7t08vU9Ag&fulldescription=1&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google

Click to collapse



Our mobile supports otg but with external power supply


----------



## Bass_Face (May 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Bass_Face (May 20, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Our mobile supports otg but with external power supply

Click to collapse



How is that even possible.?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fawazahmed0 (May 21, 2015)

Bass_Face said:


> How is that even possible.?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



go to system / etc / vold .fstab

add this at the end and also put blank line before and after
# usb otg diskdev_mount usbotg /mnt/usbotg auto /devices/platform/mt_usb /devices/platform/musbfsh_hdrc
save and reboot


----------



## Bass_Face (May 21, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> go to system / etc / vold .fstab
> 
> add this at the end and also put blank line before and after
> # usb otg diskdev_mount usbotg /mnt/usbotg auto /devices/platform/mt_usb /devices/platform/musbfsh_hdrc
> save and reboot

Click to collapse



no, otg stands for on the go. meaning i dont need a external power source for otg. if i do thats not even otg. i was talking about that.


----------



## fawazahmed0 (May 21, 2015)

Bass_Face said:


> no, otg stands for on the go. meaning i dont need a external power source for otg. if i do thats not even otg. i was talking about that.

Click to collapse



You need external power because a6000 doesn't support otg


----------



## Bass_Face (May 21, 2015)

Exactly this doesn't even mean otg

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mvinceti (May 28, 2015)

so this will work on mine k3 lemon also ,all files will be ok?


----------



## rockuppl (Jun 3, 2015)

*Help*

Anyone there with a rooted lenovo a6000?

guyz i need your urgent help i need PERSIST.IMG of Lenovo a6000, it's an emergency  
can someone come forward to help me ?? i will tell u how to take out persist.img


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jun 5, 2015)

rockuppl said:


> Anyone there with a rooted lenovo a6000?
> 
> guyz i need your urgent help i need PERSIST.IMG of Lenovo a6000, it's an emergency
> can someone come forward to help me ?? i will tell u how to take out persist.img

Click to collapse



Here is the link for persist.img

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8rt88Ixl5ChV0NrRlh1SzZQM00/view?usp=sharing


----------



## rockuppl (Jun 5, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Here is the link for persist.img
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8rt88Ixl5ChV0NrRlh1SzZQM00/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Thanks a Lot Mate


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys
Yesterday I got my new phone and i just wanna know how to root it ,
can anyone help?

 you can find it's source code( idk whether this is helpful or not)  from support . lenovo .com ->smartphones->A series->A6000
(I cannot paste links in here as i am new)

Thanks in advance


----------



## pankajy (Jun 7, 2015)

I've rooted my phone using kingroot app initially, but unable to Flash recovery,
Then I tried your method with computer taken from XDA
ie using adb n bootloader then taken full backup in last step n installed SuperSU zip
But even now unable to flash CWM recovery, The kinguser of kingroot app has all root privilege instead of SuperSU.... I tried terminal emulator to transfer the root app privilege but the SuperSU did not get the privilege n ....... So with this method I am unable to install CWM recovery even I did follow the whole instructions but did not work* bcoz of that kingroot ...... I unrooted phone with the same kingroot n tried accordingly again but that kingroot app is neither uninstalling nor allowing others to do anything....
Pls help*
me to install CWM recovery, I wanna try new ROMs on my phone.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ajithvs126 (Jun 12, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> I have tried both Frameroot aswell as rootmaster ,but with no success

Click to collapse



use kingroot


----------



## androidcwmroot (Jun 25, 2015)

Dont get your point dude. Please send some snaps.


----------



## chikkarajusk (Jun 29, 2015)

Want to sell my A7000 ...Anybody from Hyderabad...? 
Want to sell it for Rs.7500
.Just in new condition bought on 22-4-2015...with untouched accessories..


----------



## jerinidea (Jul 17, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> go to system / etc / vold .fstab
> 
> add this at the end and also put blank line before and after
> # usb otg diskdev_mount usbotg /mnt/usbotg auto /devices/platform/mt_usb /devices/platform/musbfsh_hdrc
> save and reboot

Click to collapse



will it work??


----------



## Mantukas (Jul 23, 2015)

Does this ROM will work on my k30-w?


----------



## emil_515 (Jul 26, 2015)

*replace rooted phone?*



rssankar said:


> Yes if it's under 30 days they replace new mobile. If you get defetive within 30 days sold by ws retail they replace new mobile
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do flipkart replace rooted a6000 plus .... 
i have recieved a defective piece as the touch does not work... the phone is rooted and under the thirty day replacement guarantee... will they accept the replacement ?? pls help


----------



## emil_515 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Rooted ?*



rssankar said:


> Flipkart accepted the replacement for light issues in sensor they send new piece within this week.If I get buyer I sell it and buy Lenovo a6000  plus which have 2 gb ram else I use same mobile.Many of them face ram lagging ,I found a way download ram expander app which requires root and set 1 gb extra ram then you never face lagging .I tried and it works which not open game and app same time to be force close.I like this mobile for only one reason less weight and slim design similar to iphone 6 but with 5 inch display

Click to collapse



Was the phone rooted when you sent it for replacement to flipkart? ...
I'm facing similar issues .... But don't know whether they'll accept rooted A6000 plus or not ....


----------



## rssankar (Aug 13, 2015)

when I send mobile to flipkart before I flash unrooted rom.I guess they won't check but send photo of proof to email them


----------



## rtr.ara (Aug 23, 2015)

fawazahmed0 said:


> shhhibu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vinod352 (Sep 4, 2015)

pankajy said:


> I've rooted my phone using kingroot app initially, but unable to Flash recovery,
> Then I tried your method with computer taken from XDA
> ie using adb n bootloader then taken full backup in last step n installed SuperSU zip
> But even now unable to flash CWM recovery, The kinguser of kingroot app has all root privilege instead of SuperSU.... I tried terminal emulator to transfer the root app privilege but the SuperSU did not get the privilege n ....... So with this method I am unable to install CWM recovery even I did follow the whole instructions but did not work* bcoz of that kingroot ...... I unrooted phone with the same kingroot n tried accordingly again but that kingroot app is neither uninstalling nor allowing others to do anything....
> ...

Click to collapse



How to root Lenovo a6000 plus lollipop.I have upgraded from kitkat to lollipop now i unable to root my phone cause no kingroot,iroot,even minimal adb cwm also not working.and unable to flash kitkatrom also cause error aborted.
Please help me.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WBR_ZHE (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all.can anybody share modem.img modem1.img modem2.img from K30-t or K30-tm.tnx


----------



## braca1965 (Mar 22, 2016)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Ok don't worry ,inshallah this will work
> Do this
> 
> extract the files to Desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



help.......After i flashed this modems it deleted my  both imei in phone now not see any network...both sims is checkd on aother phone its works ...now my phone signal dead..how i can recover now imei on my lenovo k3w....thats similar models like A6000


----------



## braca1965 (Mar 22, 2016)

*modem k3w*



Mantukas said:


> Does this ROM will work on my k30-w?

Click to collapse



hi...can u upload modem .img from ur lenovo k3w?


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 22, 2016)

braca1965 said:


> help.......After i flashed this modems it deleted my  both imei in phone now not see any network...both sims is checkd on aother phone its works ...now my phone signal dead..how i can recover now imei on my lenovo k3w....thats similar models like A6000

Click to collapse



This might Help
http://www.cyberkey.in/how-to-install-stock-rom-on-lenovo-k3-note-row-version/


----------



## braca1965 (Mar 22, 2016)

fawazahmed0 said:


> This might Help
> http://www.cyberkey.in/how-to-install-stock-rom-on-lenovo-k3-note-row-version/

Click to collapse



thank u my friend!  will try and report if i succed ....bcz i lpst both imei numbers i tried  all to rewrite like a write imei software but FC .....   THANX AGAIN MY FRIEND FOR HELP i will try to fix it ....
ps. i check link..but thats for lenovo k3 note witk mtk....mine device is with qualcom and lenovo k3w music lemon...


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 22, 2016)

braca1965 said:


> thank u my friend!  will try and report if i succed ....bcz i lpst both imei numbers i tried  all to rewrite like a write imei software but FC .....   THANX AGAIN MY FRIEND FOR HELP i will try to fix it ....
> ps. i check link..but thats for lenovo k3 note witk mtk....mine device is with qualcom and lenovo k3w music lemon...

Click to collapse



Search in these sites for modem :
http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/

http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html

http://bbs.lenovomobile.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=593&page=1

4pda.ru

http://bbs.loorin.com/forum-411-1.html

http://www.knoacc.org/


----------



## braca1965 (Mar 22, 2016)

fawazahmed0 said:


> Search in these sites for modem :
> http://bbs.lenovo.com/k30/
> 
> http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-lenovo_k3-1.html
> ...

Click to collapse




im trying to write my imei number originaly from box package with WR TOOL ...but FC.....also i tried to write with terminal emulator..not succed...is it have some another ways to write imei number to devce with qualcomm? i tried also QPST v.2.7.422. there not have RF NVitem menager ...but have QFIL. in version QPST v 2.7.378 not have QFIL but have rv nv item menager. QPST not see my phone,even on windows showing qualcomm port.........i trying all to rewrite my imei.....


----------



## fawazahmed0 (Mar 22, 2016)

braca1965 said:


> im trying to write my imei number originaly from box package with WR TOOL ...but FC.....also i tried to write with terminal emulator..not succed...is it have some another ways to write imei number to devce with qualcomm? i tried also QPST v.2.7.422. there not have RF NVitem menager ...but have QFIL. in version QPST v 2.7.378 not have QFIL but have rv nv item menager. QPST not see my phone,even on windows showing qualcomm port.........i trying all to rewrite my imei.....

Click to collapse



If its under warranty then give it to service center.


----------

